# 1&1 FrontPage Extensions/Gästebuch



## apollo (22. Juli 2005)

*1&1 FrontPage Extensions/Gästebuch*

Hi!

Also, ich bin dabei für meine Freundin eine Homepage zu erstellen. Soweit bin ich auch schon fast fertig, jedoch möchte ich noch gerne ein Gästebuch einfügen. Hat auch wunderbar geklappt jedoch wenn ich meinen Eintrag absenden will erscheint dieses Fenster, mit dem ich rein garnichts anfangen kann. Es soll wohl an den FrontPage Extensions (  ) liegen. Aber im Control Center von 1&1 lassen diese sich ums verrecken nicht aktivieren. Weiß da jemand einen guten Rat für mich?

[OE]


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: 1&1 FrontPage Extensions/Gästebuch*

hast du nen .php Gästebuch eingefügt?


----------



## apollo (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: 1&1 FrontPage Extensions/Gästebuch*



			
				Hell-is-on-Earth am 22.07.2005 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du nen .php Gästebuch eingefügt?


ein was?

also, ich habe in Frontpage einfach eine Seite fertig gemacht und dann auch mit frontpage ein Gästebuch erstellt...   

vielleicht sollte man noch erwähnen das Homepageerstellung für mich absolutes Neuland ist...

[OE]

akzeptiere auch gerne hilfe über ICQ


----------



## airbuspilot (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: 1&1 FrontPage Extensions/Gästebuch*



			
				apollo am 22.07.2005 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Also, ich bin dabei für meine Freundin eine Homepage zu erstellen. Soweit bin ich auch schon fast fertig, jedoch möchte ich noch gerne ein Gästebuch einfügen. Hat auch wunderbar geklappt jedoch wenn ich meinen Eintrag absenden will erscheint dieses Fenster, mit dem ich rein garnichts anfangen kann. Es soll wohl an den FrontPage Extensions (  ) liegen. Aber im Control Center von 1&1 lassen diese sich ums verrecken nicht aktivieren. Weiß da jemand einen guten Rat für mich?
> 
> [OE]



afaik sind die FrontPage Extensions nur auf Windows-Servern installiert,
und da nur wenige Webserver aus Stabilitäts- und Administrationsgründen
auf Windows basieren funktionierts auf dem 1&1 Server nicht.
FrontPage is auch völlig auf Windows-Server ausgelegt und imo 


Spoiler



der letzte dreck



MfG air


----------



## Marscel (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: 1&1 FrontPage Extensions/Gästebuch*

Wenn dein Webspace PHP Unterstützung hat, dann google nach einem PHP-Gästebuch.

Wenn nicht, per Frame oder iFrame auf einen externen Gästebuchdienst zugreifen.


----------



## zoerfie (3. August 2005)

*AW: 1&1 FrontPage Extensions/Gästebuch*

Vielleicht erfüllt ja ein bereits "fertiges" Gästebuch deinen Zweck, z.B. von http://www.onetwomax.de/guestbook.php?PHPSESSID=da559b71846390990a1943820b0dafd3" 

Davon gibt es haufenweise Anbieter, einfach mal googeln. 

Vorteil davon ist halt, dass man keinerlei Kentnisse benötigt und der Webspace auch keinerlei Voraussetzungen erfüllen muss (PhP, MySql...)

Musst dann einfach die URL des Gästebuchs mittels Iframe in deine Seite einbauen.

Meistens lassen sich die Gästebücher auch farblich recht gut anpassen, nur mit der Werbung muss man halt leben. Ist natürlich keine "elegante" Lösung.


----------

